# Wer hat den schönsten Busen?



## tammy (22 Apr. 2012)

KIM FISCHER???





COLLIEN FERNANDES???





EVA PADBERG???






mein persönlicher favorit ist collien! (wenn vielleicht auch nicht echt)


----------



## schalki61 (22 Apr. 2012)

*Nicht "(wenn vielleicht auch nicht echt)", die dinger sind nicht echt.
Schau Dir mal ältere Pics von ihr an, da waren sie wesentlich kleiner.
Mein Favorir wäre die Padberg. THX.....*


----------



## vinorosso (22 Apr. 2012)

schalki61 schrieb:


> *
> Schau Dir mal ältere Pics von ihr an, da waren sie wesentlich kleiner.
> *



Da war sie auch noch wesentlich jünger. Mit 19 hat sie bei Viva angefangen, manche Menschen sind erst wesentlich später "ausgewachsen" (in egal welcher Dimension, ich war erst mit ca 32 "fertig"). Was natürlich nicht ausschließt, daß sie sich doch hat nachhelfen lassen, meine Stimme hat sie auf jeden Fall :thumbup:


----------



## Klama (22 Apr. 2012)

Ob nachgeholfen oder nicht. Auf das Ergebnis kommt es an. Und das ist Spitze!!


----------



## 666-Romancer (22 Apr. 2012)

Nachgemachte sehen in der Regel natürlich perfekt aus,aber manche auch schon zu perfekt.Natürlichkeit würde ich da immer vorziehen.


----------



## Magni (22 Apr. 2012)

Meine Stimme kann nur eine bekommen: Eva Padberg


----------



## panda49 (23 Apr. 2012)

Für mich hat die Charlotte Engelhardt den Schönsten Busen.


Panda


----------



## Punisher (23 Apr. 2012)

von Kim und Collien hab ich den Busen noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Apr. 2012)

Kim Fischer.


----------



## kurt666 (23 Apr. 2012)

Ganz klar Kim Fischer!!


----------



## Verteidiger (24 Apr. 2012)

Von den Dreien Collien


----------



## FCB_Cena (28 Apr. 2012)

Collien


----------



## neman64 (28 Apr. 2012)

Diese beiden



 

 

Barbara Schöneberger und Andrea Kiewel


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Keine von denen, sondern Isolda Dychauk!


----------

